# Could she be pregnant again?



## 4EverAfter (Jun 28, 2004)

I have a momma cat and her two babies that are around 8 weeks old, if I had to guess their age (they still suckle but eat the kibble). They adopted me! I already own 4 rescued cats and I will be keeping the mother but will be re homing the kittens. 

Anyways, is it possible that the momma cat is already pregnant again?
I have an appointment for her spay on July 12'th, I wanted it done ASAP and that's the only opening my vet has. 
The tech assured me it will be ok and the spay will be fine even if they get in there and discover kittens. 

How late into the pregnancy can the spay still be preformed?

I have never had an animal with babies! I have always spayed mine before they got to that age.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes. A mother cat can get pregnant within days after giving birth. That's a bit unusual, but not unusual for a mother of 8 week old kittens. Nursing does not protect them from getting pregnant.

As for spaying, I know that it costs more when the female is pregnant. I couldn't do it, personally. Of course that's a personal choice. Ask your vet what she recommends. I don't think you'd want the kittens to be aborted and come out crying. That would be hard to take.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

You can still humanely spay about three weeks into pregnancy... after that it can still be done but my vet wasn't comfortable with it.

My cat was spayed about 2 and a half weeks into pregnancy and it was an extra $20.


----------



## 4EverAfter (Jun 28, 2004)

I found another clinic to do the spay today. She's there right now. They will call when it's over. I'll let you know when I hear from them.


----------



## 4EverAfter (Jun 28, 2004)

They said she is doing good. There were no kittens. I'm glad it went smoothly and that there were no kittens to remove. Though I probably would have let them go through with it, it wouldn't be what I would have liked to do.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Just wanted to say im glad it has all been sorted out. Great that you called around and found a vet who can do it right away.


----------

